# Rate your life



## yourfavestoner (Jan 14, 2010)

I gave mine '0.'


----------



## matty (Nov 2, 2009)

Mine has the potential to be everything I could ever want.


----------



## heroin (Dec 10, 2010)

Average. I don't have it all that bad, I suppose when I really look at it. I'm healthy most of the time, don't have physical disabilities, I have a job, even if it feels like it's slipping away, and I can eat a couple meals a day and pay the rent.

Can't really complain about life being crappy, to be honest.


----------



## Purple Pen (Nov 3, 2010)

Average, I guess. I miss the days I used to be able to call it great.


----------



## Deathinmusic (Jun 5, 2009)

A definite, chronic 0. Total sh!t.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Good! I have a lot of things I am thankful for and have a supportive family and have worked hard to get through university.


----------



## foe (Oct 10, 2010)

I had a good(well, better average) life but it's crappy now.


----------



## Recipe For Disaster (Jun 8, 2010)

Deathinmusic said:


> A definite, chronic 0. Total sh!t.


same


----------



## Duke of Prunes (Jul 20, 2009)

I'd say 0, assuming 3 is my "ideal" life.

Assuming 3 was how most relatively happy middle class people lived though, I'd reserve 0 for poverty etc.


----------



## nemesis1 (Dec 21, 2009)

0.5


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I said 2 - always room for improvement. I have a lot of things in place, but still some work to do.


----------



## jennlynne5 (Aug 6, 2010)

I have SO many things to be thankful for that make my life good. But at the same time, it feels so average because I haven't accomplished much.


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

Work and college part of my life is going really really well
But my personal life sucks!


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Honestly, apart from my SA which at its worst would have led me to believe a 0 in this poll, I have nothing to complain about at all, infact I am extremely lucky. And since working on my SA and overcoming the worst of it (I think I will always be quite introverted and shy but that is just me) I would almost rate my life a 3.


----------



## ozkr (Dec 2, 2005)

My toilet flushes, there's is clean and warm water coming out of the taps, I'm relatively healthy, and the food I've been eating didn't come from a dumpster. Although sometimes I'm not able to appreciate those things very much due to SA and all the awful things it brings, I can still say that my life is not as horrible as it could be. 
I want to take advantage of the few moments of relative mental clarity and normalcy to use the bad things I've been through as a motivation to change and improve myself, and the first step to do that is to at least appreciate the little I have and just accept that things sometimes suck.


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

My life is good, it keeps me happy most of the time, go medication go! 

To outsiders I'm assuming it looks ****ty though, hahaha


----------



## ozkr (Dec 2, 2005)

myhalo123 said:


> http://www.arinanikitina.com/unusual-statistics-that-must-be-read-daily.html
> 
> Makes you think.


I know it is meant to be positive, but the little scientist in me is bugged by the misuse of the phrase "statistical fact." 1 in every 5 individuals in North America agree that the ones in the article are either made up or not statistics at all.


----------



## Lonelyguy (Nov 8, 2003)

I would have to say 1. I'm far from being happy; loneliness and depression have consumed my life. But despite that, things could be much worse. I have a decent job, I'm debt free and completely independent. I'm thankful for those things, but I'm still not happy.


----------



## anomalous (Jun 12, 2004)

I had to vote 0, even though I feel guilty doing so, because I'm confident my life is less enjoyable than the "average" person's.

Yet, I know there are a lot of folks who have much more serious concerns in their everyday lives than I do. I rarely feel happy, but OTOH, I rarely feel completely awful. I think there should be more options in the below average category.


----------



## Ego Dead (Dec 3, 2010)

I think many people take alot of things for granted. Before saying your life sucks, think about how much worse things could be.

You obviously all have enough money for food and water, shelter, and internet service. And I would bet almost all of you have hot water, a warm SAFE place to sleep, and some form of recreation.

Some people have none of these things, there life sucks.

Im perfectly fine with saying your not happy at all, you hate where your at in life, and that your life doesn't qualify as "good". But I think the lowest anyone on this forum should go is 1. Because if you have money for internet access then it means you have alot of other things I described, which means your life doesn't suck.

Instead of having to worry about social problems and financial issues, think about what it would be like if you had to struggle to find food, clean water, and shelter every single day so you didn't die.


----------



## Sosay (Oct 30, 2010)

If someone has SA, can he/she say "my life is great"? :rain


----------



## WinterDave (Dec 5, 2003)

I am not in prison, blind, or in a wheelchair.....

0.1


----------



## Freiheit (Dec 8, 2008)

0


----------



## themoth (Oct 5, 2010)

I think it depends on the day....


----------



## danberado (Apr 22, 2010)

My life has been a non-event through and through, but scores of people are worse off than I am.


----------



## quiet0lady (Sep 29, 2009)

A few months ago I would've rated it a 0 without a doubt. More recently though I would say a 2 (good), maybe sometimes even a 3 (great).


----------



## Steve123 (Sep 13, 2009)

0, but if there were more below average options in the poll it would be higher. I don't like my life but it isn't THAT bad.


----------



## shynesshellasucks (May 10, 2008)

I say 0. I am a hermit, an unattractive loser (there is no surgery for big heads so I'm ****ed):lol, and still a virgin at the age of 20.


----------



## Bbpuff (Sep 1, 2010)

I rated mine a 0, it sucks so far because it's not a life well lived. But I have so many years to go. So I guess it does have potential for improvement. Hopefully I'll take advantage of that, and don't do anything to majorly screw myself up in the future


----------



## kiirby (Oct 8, 2010)

0. Only through a lack of other options. Not really average but nothing too much that I can complain about.


----------



## Gorillaz (Jul 13, 2010)

It should be atleast a 2 given my situation. I have alot going for me. But most days it feels like a 0.5.


----------



## ImWeird (Apr 26, 2010)

My life sucks.


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

My life is average. It could be much worse.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Totally sucks.


----------



## steelmyhead (May 31, 2009)

Average. Sometimes I wish my brain worked better though.


----------



## grigori (Jul 8, 2010)

3


----------



## uhhhbrandon (Dec 21, 2010)

My life, right now feels average.


----------



## lazy calm (Aug 1, 2010)

rate your life?

wut :eyes

i'll rate when i'm dead.


----------



## Timeofallout (Jun 23, 2010)

I'm a '0' on the life scale at the moment.


----------



## scriabin221 (Nov 16, 2008)

At the moment, it's a high average. I think it's getting better, though.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

0, but things could still be worse so...


----------



## virtue134 (Feb 8, 2011)

-0.00000000000000000000


----------



## rawrsmus (Feb 6, 2011)

0.5-1.5

It shifts.


----------



## crsohr (Dec 30, 2010)

0. I don't enjoy living my life, it's a joke to be perfectly honest. Very disappointing how it turned out.


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

Mlia.


----------

